# anal skin lesion



## Bethy4444 (Jun 5, 2014)

PT had a skin lesion on her anus which ended up being squamous carcinoma. Report states "excisional biopsy of perianal skin lesion" as the procedure. My first thought was 11100. But could I use 46922? I know this code falls under destruction, but it specifically also states surgical excision. Also, if the diagnosis is confirmed as malignant, then wouldn't the code be a skin lesion removal:malignant code, such as 11602? Which of these three would I use? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bethy4444 (Jun 9, 2014)

*anal carcinoma*

Anyone? Not even an educated opinion??


----------



## ABonnell CPC (Jun 9, 2014)

The lesion was excised...the code  you would want to use is 11602-if that indicates the correct size.  In addition, if an intermediate closure was done, that can also be billed.


----------



## Bethy4444 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great! Thank you so much!


----------

